# From wood at Lowes to a Deer Blind



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

My wife is going to be spending some time with me in the blind this year so had to put a blind together that was a little better built and had more room. We started Friday night and built the base for a 4x6 blind. After several calls to my brother, he finally said he would come up and help me Saturday (my plan all along:biggrin. He got there Saturday and in about 5 hrs we went from a pile of wood to a 6 foot tall 4x6 blind. My wife and I spent today painting and installing some more hardware. A few more little things and it will be ready to go. Going to haul it in 3 pcs (base, legs and blind) and assemble it at the lease. Should be up for many years, going to have a tin roof and sit on 4 foot posts. A BIG THANKS to my older brother for coming up and helping me and my wife, sometimes its nice being the younger brother:cheers:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

A few others. Now all that needs to happen is the big deer walk out.


----------



## Bucknrut (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice...you might want to add a small "bench" to put cameras,binos,drinks on etc. below the main window. This is what we did with an 8'x8'










The bench comes in very helpful.

You can also add lights using a car battery


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, we were just talking about adding a shelf. Also I got the push dome lights that are battery. Once I painted the inside, it was very dark, should work perfect.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Better hang a couple of big air fresheners in there too if you are going to let George sit in it Scott...LOL Looks good!


----------



## 4ADVNTRE (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good Bro, maybe I will shoot something out of it someday soon.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Wheres the ashtray?:tongue:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I just hope there is as many people around when it comes time to move it


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man wish you would have said something. I would have told you to make it 5' x 6'...4' just doesn't have enough leg room for me...been there done that.

Nice job.

TH


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Now I know who to get a hold of to come help me finish mine !! 

Nice one.. should last for several years.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice, and that has to be the cleanest garage I've ever seen.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

That is dang crazy, you need to get some S#&T in that garage...where is all your stuff?

Dang I wish my garage looked like that!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

shelfes are a must! try cutting triangular shelfes from scrap and place in the corners, works great!

Curtains or tinted windows, maybe some camo netting over them on the outside, helps break up silhouettes.

Get an old door mat from unifirst or one o fthe uniform places for a floor mat. works much better than normal carpet and super quiet.

Great job!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah, i have not seen to many garages you can actually park cars in.. good looking blind.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice blind , you just move into a new house with a garage like that?? Give me a holler or PM if you need help getting it on the truck to haul to the lease.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone needs plywood for blinds send me a PM. The plywood measures 37" and 43" x 48 x 1/2" thick CDX.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I will take 1 how much..LOL


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

drred4 said:


> nice blind , you just move into a new house with a garage like that?? Give me a holler or PM if you need help getting it on the truck to haul to the lease.


I have a shed out back for my stuff, garage is just for 2 vehicles, well right now one vehicle and one blind. Guess who's vehicle is in the garage and whose is outside:biggrin: (and its her blind:tongue.

Getting the shelving and windows done in the next couple of days and finish it out.

I may take you on that offer of getting it on the trailer, it will be just my wife and I and whichever neighbor feels bad for me. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

makes me jealous both the blind and the clean garage.


----------



## BarelyLegal (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice looking blind. I just got on a lease and am looking at purchasing a blind and building another. If you don't mind me asking, how much was materials to build the blind?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

BarelyLegal said:


> Nice looking blind. I just got on a lease and am looking at purchasing a blind and building another. If you don't mind me asking, how much was materials to build the blind?


Around 400$


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

$400 ??? Man that seems high. We build OH yes ours are only 4X4 should be cheaper forgot about yours being a 4X6. A 4X4 usually runs about $125 bucks. Including 4 sheets of 3/8 plywood and 16 8 ft 2X2 and paint along with some type of roof. Of course some screws, nails and liquid nails. 

Charlie


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice, look foward to seeing it set up.


----------

